# influenza Vaccine Coding



## julia9723 (Sep 7, 2011)

wanted to double check and make sure that we can charge the administration code for the injection, in our case it would be 90656 for fluarix


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, be sure to charge the administration code for all flu vaccines that you give.  Don't forget the administration G-code (G0008) for your Medicare patients if flu vaccines are given to them.

I hope this helps!


----------



## julia9723 (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for the answer, now if we're seeing the patient for an office visit would we still charge the administration charge for the vaccine?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, you would bill the appropriate E/M code as well as the administration code and flu vaccine code.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## julia9723 (Sep 7, 2011)

would we have to put a 25 modifier on the e/m service with the vaccine?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 7, 2011)

No, not in the case of an E/M, vaccine administration and vaccine code. 

If you had, for example, an E/M, B12 injection, and admin code of 96372, then yes you would need the modifier 25 on the E/M.  

I hope this helps!


----------

